#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-17
<r2d2rogers> hello folks
<r2d2rogers> little late here
<r2d2rogers> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/cce1890c6b521bd2fc2538ad1d2730da90569128?authuser=0&hl=en-US#
<r2d2rogers> does that work?
<kwadroke> don't have a camera tonight
<r2d2rogers> howdy Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> evening
<r2d2rogers> you up for a Google+ hangout?
<Ahmuck> nope
<r2d2rogers> kk
<Ahmuck> u know how i feel about google :)
<r2d2rogers> trying to finish my setup here
<r2d2rogers> Right
<Ahmuck> recently i noticed logs from this channel publicly posted as well
<r2d2rogers> sorry I remembered that just after I asked...
<r2d2rogers> Yeah
<r2d2rogers> that's an Ubuntu loco team policy
<r2d2rogers> but I'm not sure about the bot that's doing it
<Ahmuck> heh, that might be why ubuntu-us-ks isn't accepted as a loco
<r2d2rogers> ::nods::
<r2d2rogers> I know that I haven't been a member of an *accepted* team ;)
<Ahmuck> that was the one thing i chose not to allow ubuntu-us-ks to allow, public logs
<kwadroke> why not, Ahmuck?
<r2d2rogers> We'll see if we get more traffic in here tonight as I posted the link earlier in the day on the CARLUG discuss list
<Ahmuck> what's the purpose?
<Ahmuck> kwadroke:
<kwadroke> for people that miss the chats
<Ahmuck> tuesday night chats?
<Ahmuck> i'd assume the chanop would have logs
<r2d2rogers> You would prefer the logs to not be avilable publicly?
<Ahmuck> myself, yes
<r2d2rogers> I guess it comes down to purpose...
<Ahmuck> there is a reasonable expectation of privacy in loco rooms.  in ubuntu, i'd agree, there isn't any expectation of privacy, but the loco's are so local one might consider it a small group in a meeting room
<r2d2rogers> I can see that, but also I consider the purpose of the loco to be visible and grow in an open manner
<r2d2rogers> then again, this or the other team I have participated with haven't been very active for a while
<Ahmuck> unfortunately, i'm working my way out of the AR loco.  i've had two poor experiences already
<r2d2rogers> I'm sorry to hear that
<r2d2rogers> I haven't really been in touch with any organized effort before kwadroke and I started the chat night idea
<r2d2rogers> I know that bad encounters tend to sour me on wanting to spend my time where I don't feel comfortable
<QuinDevelin> odd linguistic question... can you define 'loco' in this context?
<r2d2rogers> Local Community
<QuinDevelin> oooo....nifty...thanks
<r2d2rogers> refering to the Ubuntu Local Community Teams
<r2d2rogers> groups trying to promote Ubuntu Specifically and Open Source in General
<r2d2rogers> this was just a handy channel for me to reference
<r2d2rogers> and fit well with my desire to get a state wide dialog going
<QuinDevelin> i thought you were calling it 'crazy' :D
<r2d2rogers> <G>
<r2d2rogers> yeah I thought about that more when it was new to me too
<r2d2rogers> the LoCo stuff doesn't have to be associated with the effort I'm interested in promoting, but it was a convinent resource
<r2d2rogers> https://plus.google.com/welcome#113343680491548824655/posts
<r2d2rogers> QuinDevelin: if you want to try the Google+ hangout part I was posting about on the mailing list...
<r2d2rogers> the blue "Join this hangout" button should get you there,
<QuinDevelin> hrm... is it connected to this chatroom?
<r2d2rogers> but this channel is a good way to talk to people who don't care for google, or don't have a webcam and microphone setup handy.
<r2d2rogers> only in that I talked about both in the email I setup
<r2d2rogers> s/setup/sent/
<r2d2rogers> trying to use the google plus stuff to do a "virtual" meeting...
<QuinDevelin> *nod*  i believe google is not your friend...kinda like facebook and linkedin
<r2d2rogers> have had a couple of successful (4 or more people attending) sessions so far
<r2d2rogers> Cool
<r2d2rogers> IRC is the accepted medium for many open source projects.
<r2d2rogers> for real time anyhow...
<Ahmuck> our local lug use skype, and are in the process of setting up our own xmpp server to do video
<r2d2rogers> awesome, I'm a big fan of xmpp
<r2d2rogers> I was reading about an effort to project to replace much of Dropbox's functionality in a do it on your own server way that was using xmpp
<kwadroke> I've seen one, but it didn't work too well
<Ahmuck> interesting
<r2d2rogers> I'll have to figure out what set of links that would be in
<Ahmuck> anywho, back to the public logs and then i'll get off my soapbox.  often i don't mind discussing things with friends but don't want public logs because it so easy to take them out of context, or misread them or make them available for every snoop out there wanting to cause a ruckus or mine information.
<Ahmuck> oddly, i just happened to be on this evening
<Ahmuck> btw, why so late for chat night?
<Ahmuck> some of us do have lives u know
<r2d2rogers> My original thought was it was after the bedtime of my elementary age sons
<r2d2rogers> but the time should be set to serve the group.
<az7> hey hey, sorry i missed chat/hangout night
<r2d2rogers> I'd be open to change it
<r2d2rogers> az7: still about 30 minutes left in the hour ;)
<r2d2rogers> there's no reason why people couldn't come in earlier/later and chat...
<QuinDevelin> perfect time for me...everyone else is in bed...wife included
<r2d2rogers> we were just trying to set a regular time that people could expect there to be someone here to talk to .
<Ahmuck> i understand the sons thing
<r2d2rogers> I'm habing fun adjusting to a new job still, I recently moved back to Arkansas after 10 years in Louisiana
<az7> night all
<r2d2rogers> G;ngiht az7
<r2d2rogers> what part of arkansas are you from QuinDevelin?
<QuinDevelin> central arkansas
<r2d2rogers> Cool, I'm in Conway
<QuinDevelin> schweet...you should come to the conway gaming center this thursday
<r2d2rogers> oh yeah?
<r2d2rogers> I don't think I have anything else to do
<QuinDevelin> yep...some of us are gathering there at about 7PM
<r2d2rogers> sounds fun.
<r2d2rogers> I know kwadroke is usually there.
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> there now
<r2d2rogers> <G>
<r2d2rogers> that would be an interesting setup...
 * QuinDevelin chuckles and tells kwadroke to get a life.
<kwadroke> this is my life
<r2d2rogers> a group video conference between multiple groups
<r2d2rogers> I had a video interview with a place in Little Rock when I was on the job hunt... that was interesting.
<r2d2rogers> QuinDevelin: what kind of meetup is it on Thrusday?
<QuinDevelin> DefCon Group 501 Social Gathering
<r2d2rogers> sweet
<r2d2rogers> I never did remember to email the person I was refered to for hta
<r2d2rogers> tthat..
<QuinDevelin> aye...we're actively recruiting...anyone interested in technology in general and especially information security is not only welcome, but encouraged to come.
<r2d2rogers> sweet
<QuinDevelin> bring your family, bring your friends...hell if you don't have friends, bring your enemies!
<kwadroke> lol
<az7> the pizza is good too
<QuinDevelin> :) social skills not necessary...we have workshops for that kind of thing
<r2d2rogers> lol
<r2d2rogers> It seems like I'm very interested in hands on tech stuff, but also things I can get my boys into..
<r2d2rogers> I'd love to have them playing with Arduinos and the like
<kwadroke> brb
<r2d2rogers> k
<QuinDevelin> sweet!   how old?
<r2d2rogers> 7 and 9
<r2d2rogers> they've been wanting me to do the heli-rocket project from make magazine all summer...
<r2d2rogers> but with moving up here and trying to get details sorted out, the materials have collected and nothing else happened
<QuinDevelin> very cool...next thursday we're meeting in Maumelle to go over a project a couple of the newer members have been working on...you should come and bring the heli-rocket project idea with you
<QuinDevelin> we're looking for our next group project (the last one was a beginner's introduction to lock picking)
<r2d2rogers> Sweet
<kwadroke> back
<r2d2rogers> the heli-rocket is about $5 worth of materials
<QuinDevelin> no way!
<r2d2rogers> yup
<r2d2rogers> paper towel rolls, some thin card board, a bit of balsa, a wire hanger...
<r2d2rogers> and the engine
<QuinDevelin> that's awesome!
<r2d2rogers> yup
<r2d2rogers> if you have all the stuff, it's a saturday project
<r2d2rogers> possibly a friday night, launch on saturday one.
 * r2d2rogers looks for the link
<r2d2rogers> http://makeprojects.com/Project/-5-HeliRocket/500/1
<QuinDevelin> sweet!  i bet we can incorporate a gps tracking device in it so we can facilitate recovery :D
<kwadroke> need some sort of celluar communication to send out the location
<r2d2rogers> might have to up scale it a bit
<r2d2rogers> but that would be an awesome enhancement
<Ahmuck> how was Louisiana?
<r2d2rogers> pretty darn good, really, I met my wife there for instance.
<r2d2rogers> worked for the same company that whole time.
 * QuinDevelin yawns... g'nite all bedtime for quin
<QuinDevelin> hope to see you guys at CG
<QuinDevelin> CGC Thursday
<kwadroke> cya quin
<Ahmuck> sparkfun
<r2d2rogers> sparkfun?
<kwadroke> http://sparkfun.com
<kwadroke> all kind of electronics
<kwadroke> good for projects
 * r2d2rogers is looking
<kwadroke> make sure your credit card is far way while you browse
<kwadroke> :)
<r2d2rogers> good advice
<r2d2rogers> I just grabbed a bunch of stuff from amazon
<r2d2rogers> prolly about $50 worth of under $5 items
<kwadroke> well, I;m out
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-18
<Ahmuck> k, i could use some pointers if someone is around
<kwadroke> hello ploftness
<ploftness> hey
<ploftness> I got an email about a meeting on irc tonight?
<ploftness> or was it two  nights ago?
<ploftness> been wanting to get involved in the group
<ploftness> ok, I just saw the ChanBulletin
<kwadroke> the IRC meetings are on Tuesdays
<ploftness> guess I missed it :(
<kwadroke> we also do a Google+ Hangout too on Tues
<ploftness> btw- are you coming to PyCon this year?
<kwadroke> here in AR?
<kwadroke> or another one?
<ploftness> I'm going to AR.
<ploftness> Dallas is a little bit far.
<kwadroke> I plan on it
<kwadroke> didn't get to go last year
<ploftness> :)
<kwadroke> I went to the first one
<ploftness> Yea, I was busy too.  I had to arrive late. :/
<ploftness> I missed a couple of people I wanted to see.
<kwadroke> hopefully the committee will get formed soon for it
<kwadroke> so things will be more concrete
<ploftness> yea... ditto
<ploftness> I like the idea of the student talks.
<kwadroke> so I'm guessing you're on the planning mailing list?
<ploftness> yea
<kwadroke> same here
<ploftness> Some things are settled.
<ploftness> Some are not.
<kwadroke> yeah
<ploftness> What are your thoughts?
<kwadroke> I know the date and place have been set
<ploftness> Yes... they are at the talk-scheduling stage
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> hopefully the City will give money again
<ploftness> agreed
<ploftness> BTW- I have one other question for ya.
<ploftness> Its a little unrelated.
<ploftness> Do you know anyone with the new DefCon group in LR?
<ploftness> I stumbled across their site recently.
<kwadroke> yep
<kwadroke> I'm in it
<kwadroke> we have an IRC channel on irc.arkgeeks.com
<kwadroke> http://irc.kwadnet.com/?channels=caia
<kwadroke> we're having a social off-week meeting tonight in Conway
<kwadroke> nothing official, just a hang out and BS meeting
<kwadroke> we have 2 regular meetings a month
<kwadroke> 2nd & 4th Thursdays
<ploftness> ok :)
<ploftness> so- tonight?
<ploftness> since its non-official
<kwadroke> yeah, 7pm at Conway Gaming Center
<ploftness> k, awesome
<kwadroke> 2455 Washington Ave Suite 105
<ploftness> could I visit?
<kwadroke> sure
<ploftness> ok
<ploftness> I will try to make it.
<kwadroke> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=h&msa=0&msid=208070239806445097536.00047bcbd294888337005&ll=35.112273,-92.44728&spn=0.003072,0.00456&z=17&vpsrc=0&iwloc=00047bcbd6a261d4ccedf&f=d&daddr=Conway+Gaming+Center+%4035.110957,-92.44736
<ploftness> ok, thanks
<ploftness> I live in Conway so it shouldn't be a problem
<kwadroke> ok
<ploftness> good talkin' to ya
<kwadroke> yeah. Same here
<az7> wait.. when is pyArkansas?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-20
<{AL}MTEM{> az7
<{AL}MTEM{> مرحبا
<{AL}MTEM{> ubuntu|o12
<{AL}MTEM{> ubuntulo12
<{AL}MTEM{> Ahmuck
